# Nintendo DS language problem



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

As title, my daughter has somehow turned her pink DS into german i think. Ive read through the manual and cant for the life of me find out how to change it back without gong to nintendo themselves.


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

The following procedure works on my DS-Lite.

Remove any cartridges.
Turn on DS.
Click screen when prompted. Flashing message says: Beruhre den Touchscreen, um fortzufahren.
On the lower screen, click the icon that looks like a DS (in the middle at the very bottom).
On the lower screen, click on the spanner icon.
On the lower screen, click on the world icon (looks a bit like a basketball).
On the lower screen, click on your chosen language.
Press the A button.
A message will appear, confiming your choice.
Press the B button twice.
Press the A button once.
The DS will switch off.

Job done.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

blueclouduk said:


> The following procedure works on my DS-Lite.
> 
> Remove any cartridges.
> Turn on DS.
> ...


Cheers mate its done the job !:thumb:


----------

